# Brushes for Alkyd Enamel



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

My oil brushes (Purdys) are starting to give up the ghost
The ferrule on one is real loose, and I'm starting to leave bristles with them

What do you guys/gals use and like?

Normally I am partial to Coronas (a firm brush for latex), but they are hard to find out here
I can get a good deal on Woosters, but have never used them before

I am open to suggestions

Thanks!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Wooster Platinums!!!!

Slick, PM me and I can probably hook you up with one to try. My BM dealer retired in Sept., and gave me a great deal to buy out his oil brushes. Not sure why I did it, as I try to dodge all oil paints nowadays. But I got a lot of them, and won't ever use most of them. I know you New England painters are a dainty lot, I got a 1 1/2" angle you might like. :laughing:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Dainty?!?!....lol...
I looked at the Wuss-tahs and don't recall a Platinum
1.5 might be good for all those old fashioned muntins (mullions)
Thanks!


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I know you New England painters are a dainty lot, I got a 1 1/2" angle you might like. :laughing:


sigh...

I use a 3" angle for most things
don't worry John...I got 'tcha back


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

Corona China Bristle and Ox-Ear Hair Blend.

I love 'em.
http://www.coronabrushes.com/corona/images/products/4560_bermuda.jpg


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Humble Abode said:


> Corona China Bristle and Ox-Ear Hair Blend.
> 
> I love 'em.


Ox Ear Hair? ...ew....
Lol
I looked at the Wuss-tah Ox Hair also
They didn't have the Plats though


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

slickshift said:


> They didn't have the Plats though


Click here, and scroll down to EX Platinum. They are classified as varnish brushes. I sure love them for oil finishes though. Maybe because I've always preferred the white china bristle over the black. It seems finer, and lays out smoother.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

They are finer, and are supposed to leave a smoother finish than the blacks
I never really used the blacks...never cared for them
The Ex Plats have a round handle... that's different
I'd give them a try though...cool


----------



## ComRemodel (Dec 11, 2007)

Purdy OX-O-Angular


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wouldn't the platinum be better? just cause it seems to be the same brush but with sized options?


----------

